# On the keto diet? Ditch the cheat day



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2019)

The often embraced 'cheat day' is a common theme in many diets and the popular ketogenic diet is no exception. But new research from UBC's Okanagan campus says that just one 75-gram dose of glucose -- the equivalent a large bottle of soda or a plate of fries -- while on a high fat, low carbohydrate diet can lead to damaged blood vessels.

"The ketogenic -- or keto -- diet has become very common for weight loss or to manage diseases like type 2 diabetes," says Jonathan Little, associate professor in the School of Health and Exercise Sciences at UBCO and study senior author. "It consists of eating foods rich in fats, moderate in protein, but very low in carbohydrates and it causes the body to go into a state called ketosis."

Little says the diet can be very effective because once the body is in ketosis and starved for its preferred fuel glucose, the body's chemistry changes and it begins to aggressively burn its fat stores. This leads to weight loss and can reverse the symptoms of diseases like Type 2 diabetes.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190327112657.htm


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 28, 2019)

_"Our data suggests a ketogenic diet is not something you do for six days a week and take Saturday off."_

What about if you do strict keto for a year and then one day eat 75g of carbs in a meal? And so on.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 28, 2019)

Northerner said:


> The often embraced 'cheat day' is a common theme in many diets and the popular ketogenic diet is no exception.



Laugh at that statement, ask the average person on the street if they've heard of a ketogenic diet.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 28, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Laugh at that statement, ask the average person on the street if they've heard of a ketogenic diet.


You would be surprised... When I talk to people about what I eat, a lot get it immediately!


----------



## Ditto (Mar 28, 2019)

This isn't good!


----------

